# Italy Serie A 30 Nov- 02 Dec



## OddsPoster (Nov 29, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
30 Nov 21:45 Catania Calcio - AC Milan 3.10 3.30 2.40 +154  
01 Dec 21:45 Juventus Turin - FC Turin 1.40 4.60 9.00 +197  
02 Dec 13:30 SSC Napoli - US Pescara 1.23 6.50 13.00 +198  
02 Dec 16:00 Inter Milan - US Palermo 1.48 4.20 8.00 +198  
02 Dec 16:00 Genoa FC - AC Chievo Verona 2.20 3.15 3.70 +188  
02 Dec 16:00 Udinese Calcio - Cagliari Calcio 2.00 3.30 4.20 +188  
02 Dec 16:00 AC Siena - AS Roma 3.60 3.60 2.05 +196  
02 Dec 16:00 Bologna FC - Atalanta Bergamasca 2.50 3.20 3.00 +186  
02 Dec 16:00 Lazio Roma - Parma FC 1.83 3.50 4.80 +191  
02 Dec 21:45 AC Fiorentina - Sampdoria Genoa 1.53 4.10 7.00 +199


----------

